# Top 10 Honeymoon hotspots 2007



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

Top 10 Honeymoon hotspots 2007

1. Costa Rica & Belize 

2. Turks and Caicos 

3. Croatia 

4. St Lucia 

5. Bora Bora 

6. Thailand 

7. New Zealand 

8. Africa 

9. Scotland 

10. Marrakesh 

BY : CNN.COM


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*1. Costa Rica & Belize*

These days, most honeymooners want to do more than just bask on a beach somewhere - they're after a truly unique experience.

And in pursuit of the exceptional, honeymooners spend twice as much - over $5,000 on average - and stay twice as long, than the average U.S. vacationer, according to Conde Nast Bridal Group's American Wedding Study.

"Traditionally people go to the beach, now people are trying to do something a bit different," according to Theresa DiMasi, editor in chief of brides.com, "and eco-tourism is becoming more and more popular."

According to travel experts, Costa Rica and Belize are two of the most "up and coming" honeymoon destinations right now.

Costa Rica is a great spot for active couples. It's well known for its zip line tours, which send visitors swinging through the forest's treetop canopy via a cable and a harness - not to mention the great surfing. 

In Belize, honeymooners can also tour the jungle, swim under waterfalls and explore ancient Mayan ruins. 

For the less adventuresome, the Four Seasons Resort in Costa Rica at Peninsula Papagayo (pictured top) has plenty of other options, including two beaches, a fully equipped spa, and a championship golf course as well as four restaurants and a lounge all on the premises. (Rates start at $650 a night.)

Renee Duane-Meyer, president & founder of Unforgettable Honeymoons, Inc. recommends the Turtle Inn in Belize (pictured bottom). Owned by Francis Ford Coppola, thatched villas are set on 650 feet of beach near a small fishing village. The honeymoon cottage, with a private garden and Japanese bath, costs a little over $400 a night (including breakfast).

www.fourseasons.com/costarica/
www.turtleinn.com


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*2.Turks and Caicos*

Just a short flight from Miami, Turks and Caicos is relatively unspoiled by travelers. Beaches are uncrowded and the coral reefs are undisturbed.

Parrot Cay (pictured), a favorite of celebrities, is on a private 1,000-acre island north of Providenciales. (Rates start at $315 a night for a garden view room.)

Honeymooners are greeted with a complimentary bottle of champagne and, on request, rose petals will be scattered around the room.

In addition to white sand beaches, the hotel has two restaurants, a spa (try the olive oil polyphenol treatment), water sports like SCUBA diving and wind surfing, tennis courts, a gym, infinity pool, and trails that snake through the undeveloped back country. 

For those hankering for the modern conveniences of the home, the library has pool tables, Internet-connected PCs, a satellite TV and even PlayStation consoles.

But outside the resort's activities, there's not much to do on these islands, Duane-Meyer cautioned. "If it rains you can get very bored."

www.parrotcay.como.bz


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*3.Croatia*

Croatia has long been regarded as one of the most beautiful spots in Europe, but the booming tourist industry was interrupted by war in the early 1990s. Now tourists are rushing back to enjoy the country's long stretch of Adriatic coast. 

The Hotel Dubrovnik Palace (pictured) is located on a peninsula called Lapad, which juts out into the sea. Because of the hotel's cascading architecture, all 308 rooms have a private balcony with a view of the Adriatic. (Rates start at $550 a night for a double room.)

The hotel has three outdoor swimming pools, one indoor pool, a gym, spa and tennis courts. For night owls, there are also four restaurants, three bars and a nightclub. And the walls of the Old City of Dubrovnik are a short ride from the hotel.

www.dubrovnikpalace.hr


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*4.St Lucia*

Even though it's only a three-hour fight from Miami, St. Lucia feels very far away. It's been a trendy destination for a while, but the island has yet to be over run by travelers; in fact, bananas are still a bigger business on the island than tourism and the resorts exploit the serenity of the surroundings. 

At the Jade Mountain resort (pictured top), which overlooks the striking twin Piton miuntais and the Caribbean Sea, little bridges take visitors to each of the over $1000-a-night suites. All rooms have just 3 walls, so that each room opens out to its own infinity pool giving guests undisrupted views. 

The rooms also have no phones, radio, or TVs but Internet access is available at reception for those that just can't let go completely.

Also nestled in the hillside of St Lucia is the Ladera resort (pictured bottom), which is slightly less expensive than the Jade (rates start at $310) but each of the six villa suites and 21 rooms also has an 'open wall' and its own private pool. 

Duane-Meyer recommends booking early: "Right now you can't even get a reservation until August," she said. 

www.jademountainstlucia.com 
www.ladera.com


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*5.Bora Bora*

The islands of French Polynesia are the epitome of a tropical paradise, and Bora Bora has been the honeymoon destination for decades. Overwater bungalows, which are situated on stilts over a lagoon, are a standard feature of most Bora Bora resorts. And the incredible views and privacy are unparalleled. 

For a truly high-end experience, the Hotel Bora Bora's Honeymoon Escape in an overwater bungalow (pictured bottom) includes roundtrip boat transfers, breakfast, a candlelit dinner with champagne, a cruise on a catamaran and a body treatment for two. But a three-night stay set will set you back over $4,000. 

Guests at the hotel can also enjoy live music at the Matira Terrace Bar and at the weekly beach barbecue. 

Other overwater bungalow options include the Nui Resort and Spa (pictured top) and the St Regis Resort, where room rates start at around $850 - not including the Polynesian breakfast which is delivered to your room by canoe. 

www.amanresorts.com/bora/home.htm 
www.boraboranui.com


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*6.Thailand*

Duane-Meyer swears by the Four Seasons tented camp in the Golden Triangle (pictured), where Thailand, Burma, and Laos meet. Couples arrive by river boat and stay in one of 15 tented suites for three or four all-inclusive nights. (Rates start at about $1000 a night.)

Although there is no beach, newlyweds can lounge by the pool, hit the spa, cruise on the Mekong River, go for a picnic or play with the elephants. 

At night there are campfire dinners and drinks by the riverside in a bar on stilts. Sometimes the general manager, Jason Friedman, hosts cocktails at his house. 

Of course, Thailand is also famous for its beaches, most notably on the Island of Phuket. There you can choose from one of the many luxury resorts that hug the coast, where there's not much to do besides relax.

www.fourseasons.com/goldentriangle/


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*7.New Zealand*

If you can score a reservation in one of the four villas at the Eagles Nest resort in the Bay of Islands, you will achieve a new level of privacy. 

Each large villa is like a self-contained mini-hotel and there are no shared public spaces. The larger villas have their own infinity pools and private Jacuzzis, and all come with flat screen TVs and fireplaces. The honeymooners' favorite is the First Light Temple (pictured) - with an all glass shower. (Rates start at $650 a night.)

If you actually want to do something while you are there, you can try deep sea fishing, sailing, whale watching, sea kayaking, parasailing, sky diving, water skiing, scuba diving or snorkeling.

Then take a 40-minute flight to the city of Auckland, and stay in one of the 13 rooms at the Mollies Boutique Hotel, which was named best new small hotel in the world in 2005 by Harper's Hideaway Report. 

The honeymoon package, which costs $1400 a night, includes breakfast in bed, a day of spa treatments followed by a five-course dinner (New Zealand is famous for its Pacific Rim Cuisine) and a drawn bath in the evening. 

www.eaglesnest.co.nz 
www.mollies.co.nz


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*8.Africa*

For those looking for an "Out of Africa" romance, brides.com editor Theresa DiMasi suggested combining a beach and safari adventure. 

New York-based Absolute Travel can arrange for you to spend five days on the island of Mauritius in the Indian Ocean, which has white sand beaches and turquoise water, followed by three days touring the city of Cape Town and its wine regions. 

The trip is capped off with two nights in one of eight freestanding suites at the Royal Malewane Private Game Reserve (pictured), which has daytime and night game-viewing outings (lions, leopards and rhinos, oh my!). There is also a gym, a spa, and an infinity pool.

While in Mauritius, it's hard to go wrong with one of the two One & Only resorts on the east coast. One & Only Le Saint Geran is on 60 acres on the Belle Mare peninsula, near the site of Le Saint Geran shipwreck. (Rates start at around $900.) 

A spokeswoman for the resort recommends honeymooners reserve the 6,700-square foot villa, which costs upwards of $5000 a night but includes a team of valets, butler and chef at your disposal for the entire duration of your stay. "Anything and everything can be made up, created or modified according to one's fancy," she said.

And only 20 minutes from there is a sister property, the One & Only Le Touessrok, where guests can try spa treatments such as a Ylang-Ylang massage with four hands or a "Canyon Love Stone Therapy" session. (Rates start at around $700 a night.)

www.royalmalewane.com
www.oneandonlyresorts.com


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*9.Scotland*

If countryside and castles are your idea of romance, then Scotland might be a perfect honeymoon destination. 

One option is Glenapp Castle (pictured top), overlooking the Irish Sea and the island of Ailsa Craig, which became an exclusive luxury hotel in 2000.

Couples can either enjoy the peace and seclusion of the castle and its gardens or take up croquet, tennis, hunting or salmon and trout fishing. Rooms cost upwards of $600 a night, but include a six-course dinner and full Scottish breakfast (black pudding anyone?). 

For those that want to step it up a notch, there is also the exclusive Skibo Castle in the Scottish Highlands (pictured bottom), where Madonna and Guy Richie were wed.

Guests can only stay in one of the 21 bedrooms at Skibo, which has an original marble pool, gym and championship golf course, once in their lifetime. If they wish to return, they must become a member of the Carnegie Club, which is strictly limited and costs $40,000 initially and $9000 annually. Members are welcome to visit Skibo as often as they wish, subject to availability.

www.glenappcastle.com
www.carnegieclub.co.uk


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

*10.Marrakesh*

Honeymooners who really want an offbeat excursion should consider Marrakesh, in southwestern Morocco, which is set against the Atlas Mountains.

DiMasi said the city makes a perfect romantic destination because it is "sensuous and different, but also not super expensive."

Of the many places to stay, Talaa 12 (pictured) scores high marks because of its simple luxury. And rates start at only $250 a night. 

Despite the city's long, rich history, Talaa 12 is contemporary and pared down. There are only four rooms and four suites and no pool or spa. 

Guests can spend the day visiting to the kasbahs or hitting Nikki beach and then have their dinner served in their room or on the rooftop, overlooking the mountains.

Most guides recommend spring and fall as the best times to go, because the summer can get very hot. It's also best to avoid April, which is sandstorm season, if you are planning to venture into the desert.

www.talaa12.com


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Maldives?


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting and somewhat accurate considering I know three recent newlyweds whom spent their honeymoon at costa rica, its cheap and beautiful.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Chilled said:


> Top 10 Honeymoon hotspots 2007
> 
> 1. Costa Rica & Belize
> 
> ...


But why is "africa" labelled as an entire continent?


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

the Nigel Effect said:


> But why is "africa" labelled as an entire continent?


It's especially funny considering "Marrakesh", an African city, is considered as another entry.

Anyway, I guess these are the top 10 honeymoon hotspots for American people. I doubt many Europeans get their honeymoon in Belize.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

So, Africa is ranked with the likes of Croatia and St Lucia now? :laugh:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Ergo it's incorrect,:lol:


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

OMG, CNN, way to go again, lol.


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

Maldives very wonderful ,But maybe Maldives a costly and not varietel. Maldives suit for relax , peaceful and have a money many.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Chilled said:


> Top 10 Honeymoon hotspots 2007
> 
> 1. Costa Rica & Belize
> 
> ...


:banana:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Chilled said:


> Maldives very wonderful ,But maybe Maldives a costly and not varietel. Maldives suit for relax , peaceful and have a money many.


Go before it all disappears under the ocean due to the melting of the ice caps and the rising of the seas.:nuts:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Chilled said:


> Top 10 Honeymoon hotspots 2007
> 
> 1. Costa Rica & Belize
> 
> ...



:cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Chilled said:


> 8. Africa
> 
> 10. Marrakesh


:dunno:

Last time I looked at a map, Marrakech was in Africa.

Anyway Africa is a pretty big place, are they saying Cape Town, Cairo, Ghana's beaches, Madagascar, Ethiopian Highlands or the jungles of DR Congo?


----------

